# PenG - INtramuscular or Sub Q?



## porkchop48 (Oct 18, 2012)

Simple question..

Pen G - intramuscular or Sub - Q?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 18, 2012)

We give it SQ.

Donna


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 18, 2012)

I always give it SQ.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 18, 2012)

I do what ever is easier for me at the time. Normally  a kid I can hold will receive the Penn G in the muscle in the back leg and a bigger goat that I can't pick up with get the shot in the neck.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 18, 2012)

I give it SQ.

I used to always give it IM in the back leg, but I had a goat die from this method and refuse to go IM any more.


----------



## Oakroot (Oct 19, 2012)

In horses PenG can cause stroke if given IV and almost instant death. We always give it IM for horses. Does anyone know if the same risk occurs in goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 19, 2012)

My vet had told me years ago that everything except hormones can go SQ. So I give almost all drugs SQ unless I need them to work quicker and then I give it IM.

I haven't known a reason to give antibiotics IV so really don't know.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 19, 2012)

Oakroot said:
			
		

> In horses PenG can cause stroke if given IV and almost instant death. We always give it IM for horses. Does anyone know if the same risk occurs in goats?


The IV and injectable (IM or SQ) are two totally different forms of PCN (penicillin) - and can't be interchanged.
(I'm an RN) This is true no matter who or what you are giving it to.

And for the OP - I usually give my sheep or other animals  PCN via SQ, but do on occasion give it IM.


----------



## Oakroot (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Alice. Good to know the risk is universal. 

And also good to know that goats can be done SQ. I find SQ a lot easier then IM but SQ is pretty hard to do on horses.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 19, 2012)

Oakroot said:
			
		

> Thanks Alice. Good to know the risk is universal.
> 
> And also good to know that goats can be done SQ. I find SQ a lot easier then IM but SQ is pretty hard to do on horses.


I've had horses  most of my life...and I agree!


----------

